# Not mine



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, not been very active of late due to being busy and enjoying the summer on my bike.

Put in a shift to help a friend out the other day in his converted horse box as he was busy elsewhere. Had to show off the view, not a bad office to be fair with views of the Kent coast into the channel.

Edited the picture to remove company name as he is not an advertiser on here nor a member.

It was a good afternoon on the dual fuel Fracino Contempo two group.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks very nice! Thought it was on the med coast when I first looked.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Looks very nice! Thought it was on the med coast when I first looked.


It could easily be mistaken for somewhere on the med. Was a lovely afternoon.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

That's an office view I'd love to substitute mine with!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Where is this (as a Kent coast person I am interested in having a coffee there if not too far away)


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Where is this (as a Kent coast person I am interested in having a coffee there if not too far away)


It's in Hythe along the sea front near the imperial hotel.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ted_Kent said:


> It's in Hythe along the sea front near the imperial hotel.


Am only down the road so might have to come and visit one day


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Lozzer87 said:


> Am only down the road so might have to come and visit one day


Cool, Steve the owner is down there most days even during the winter unless the weather is particularly bad. I will be doing the odd afternoon here and there as required, but I'm often down there in the morning as a customer as part of my bike rides. May see you down there sometime.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ted_Kent said:


> Cool, Steve the owner is down there most days even during the winter unless the weather is particularly bad. I will be doing the odd afternoon here and there as required, but I'm often down there in the morning as a customer as part of my bike rides. May see you down there sometime.


Ok cool.


----------

